# Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger



## hBGl (24. Mai 2012)

*Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



> 23.05.2012Politik-News
> Nachrichten aus Politik & Wirtschaft
> *Schlömer trifft Kissinger*
> 
> ...


              Quelle:http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/8/152051

Ja das erwartet man von einer Partei, die gegen das System ist. Gleich mal beim Kriegsverbrecher, egoistischen Diktator und Systemling No 1 Kissinger Befehle abholen.
Wer dachte, dass sich mit den Piraten irgendetwas ändern würde wird eines Besseren belehrt.


----------



## MomentInTime (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

Oh nein ! Ja, du hast Recht: Weil der BuVoVo an einem öffentlichen Gespräch mit Kissinger teilnahm, sind alle über 30.000 Piraten in Deutschland gehirngewaschen !
Und du auch gleich ! Also zieh' schnell den Aluhut tiefer !


----------



## hBGl (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Oh nein ! Ja, du hast Recht: Weil der  BuVoVo an einem öffentlichen Gespräch mit Kissinger teilnahm, sind alle  über 30.000 Piraten in Deutschland gehirngewaschen !
> Und du auch gleich ! Also zieh' schnell den Aluhut tiefer !


 
Wenn sich der Chef der Piraten gleich mal als Auftakt mit einem  Kriegsverbrecher trifft soll das schon was heißen. Von 30.000 Piraten  habe ich nicht gesprochen und dass diese gehirngewaschen sind habe nicht  *NIE* behauptet. Zieh du mal deine Lernmütze auf anstatt  hier den  Strohmann zu  verwenden.



> Ich treffe am Donnerstag Henry Kissinger in Berlin. Er möchte die ‪#*Piraten*‬ kennenlernen.


https://twitter.com/bubernd/status/204636681423437824

Ich denke die Piraten werden schon auf Kurs gebracht.


----------



## Gast201808272 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

Es ist schon verwunderlich, dass sich jemand wie Henry Kissinger für die Piraten interessiert. Oder aber auch nicht 
Ist schon eine Ehre für Herrn Schlömer sich mit einem der größten Kriegsverbrecher unterhalten zu dürfen...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

Ich seh das ähnlich wie beim Steinbrück Auftritt mit Sarrazin bei Jauch. Man kann solche Leute doch nicht alleine vor der Presse sitzen lassen. Gerade als Politiker mit einer anderen Meinung sollte man versuchen Kontra zu geben und sich nicht einfach ohne Kommentar aus der Diskussion stehlen.


----------



## sfc (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



Hilps schrieb:


> Es ist schon verwunderlich, dass sich jemand wie Henry Kissinger für die Piraten interessiert. Oder aber auch nicht
> Ist schon eine Ehre für Herrn Schlömer sich mit einem der größten Kriegsverbrecher unterhalten zu dürfen...



Der angebliche Kriegsverbrecher kommt ursprünglich aus Deutschland und hat sich aus persönlichen Gründen schon immer für das Land interessiert. Warum also nicht auch für die Piraten?


----------



## Seeefe (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

Kann mir jemand vllt. sagen, warum er denn ein Kriegsverbrecher sein soll?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vllt. sagen, warum er denn ein Kriegsverbrecher sein soll?


 
Kissinger war von 1969 bis 1973 Sicherheitsberater und danach 4 Jahre lang Außenminister. In der Zeit gab es den Putsch des Militärs in Chile gegen den linken Präsidenten und das Einsetzen einer Militärdiktatur.
Alles mit dem Segen der CIA.
Das Regime hat tausende Menschen getötet und die Welt sah weg.


Nachtrag:
Kissinger ist von den Opfern des Regimes verklagt worden weil es angeblich Tonbandmitschnitte gibt die beweisen sollen dass Kissinger von den Taten gewusst haben soll.
Allerdings ist die Klageschrift 11 Jahre alt und verurteil wurde er nie demnach ist er auch kein Kriegsverbrecher.


----------



## Gast201808272 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

Er wird bis heute in Irland und Frankreich strafrechtlich verfolgt. Allerdings nur pro forma.

Nicht zu vergessen seine Rolle im Vietnamkrieg. Er bekam den Friedensnobelpreis 1973 für eine angebliche Friedensvereinbarung. Das Blutvergießen dauerte aber noch (und daran war die USA nicht unschuldig) bis 1975 an.


----------



## Icejester (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

Oh Gott. Wie furchtbar. Das sind wahrlich entsetzliche Verbrechen. Ein linker Präsident wurde abgesetzt und im Krieg sind Leute gestorben. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich seh das ähnlich wie beim Steinbrück Auftritt  mit Sarrazin bei Jauch. Man kann solche Leute doch nicht alleine vor der  Presse sitzen lassen. Gerade als Politiker mit einer anderen Meinung  sollte man versuchen Kontra zu geben und sich nicht einfach ohne  Kommentar aus der Diskussion stehlen.


 
Ja, aber leider kann man als Sender einen möglichen späteren  Kanzlerkandidaten ja auch nicht ignorieren. Es ist natürlich  bedauerlich, wenn so ein wichtiger Politiker in der Öffentlichkeit so  großen Unsinn kundtut, aber so ist er halt. Nur mit Sarrazin und Jauch  wäre die Sendung vielleicht etwas langweilig für die meisten Zuschauer  geworden. Außerdem wäre es undemokratisch, noch so falsche Meinungen - auch wenn die Fakten eine vollkommen andere Sprache sprechen - nicht auch zuzulassen.


----------



## hBGl (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



Icejester schrieb:


> Oh Gott. Wie furchtbar. Das sind wahrlich entsetzliche Verbrechen. Ein linker Präsident wurde abgesetzt und im Krieg sind Leute gestorben.


 
ER ist dafür verwantwortlich, dass in Vietnam und Kambodscha ettliche tausend Menschen ihr Leben verloren haben. Er hat ein neutrales Land (Kambodscha) angegriffen, weil er dachte es würden sich dort Vietkong aufhalten. Er hat viele *unschuldige Zivilisten* auf dem Gewissen. Nach Definition ist das ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit.

§ 7 VStGB Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit - dejure.org

Dazu hat er geschickt den Kongress umgangen. Der hätte nämlich einer solchen Aktion zustimmen müssen, was er niemals getan hätte.
Kissingers Verständnis von Demokratie und die Wertschätzung von Menschenleben ist so gering wie nur irgendwie möglich.

Aber es ist interessant zu sehen, dass du diesen Schwerverbrecher, der nur durch seinen Status und seinen Einfluss in der Politik einem Urteil entgangen ist, verteidigst.




> 1973 wurde Kissinger Aussenminister der USA. Im selben Jahr bekam er den  Friedensnobelpreis für seine Friedensvermittlungen im Krieg gegen das  damalige Nordvietnam.


Artikel auf der Piratenseite: http://flaschenpost.piratenpartei.d...e-welt-bernd-schlomer-trifft-henry-kissinger/

Er hat das Ende des Vietnamkriegs hinausgezögert, zu seinem eigenen Vorteil.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



hBGl schrieb:


> ER ist dafür verwantwortlich, dass in Vietnam und Kambodscha ettliche tausend Menschen ihr Leben verloren haben. Er hat ein neutrales Land (Kambodscha) angegriffen, weil er dachte es würden sich dort Vietkong aufhalten. Er hat viele *unschuldige Zivilisten* auf dem Gewissen. Nach Definition ist das ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit.


 
Er selbst hat erst mal gar nichts gemacht.
Ab den 50ern haben beide Weltmächte Strippen gezogen damit sich eine Region zu ihrem Vorteil hin entwickelt. Sowohl die USA als auch die Sowjetunion haben eine große Verantwortung zu tragen wenn es darum geht örtliche Diktatoren zu fördern oder zu stürzen.
Du kannst einen einzelnen nicht dafür verantwortlich machen.
Sonst müsstest du auch die Bundesregierung anzeigen und verklagen denn durch ihre Waffenverkäufen sterben ebenfalls Jahr für Jahr viele Menschen.


----------



## hBGl (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er selbst hat erst mal gar nichts gemacht.
> Ab den 50ern haben beide Weltmächte Strippen gezogen damit sich eine Region zu ihrem Vorteil hin entwickelt. Sowohl die USA als auch die Sowjetunion haben eine große Verantwortung zu tragen wenn es darum geht örtliche Diktatoren zu fördern oder zu stürzen.
> Du kannst einen einzelnen nicht dafür verantwortlich machen.
> Sonst müsstest du auch die Bundesregierung anzeigen und verklagen denn durch ihre Waffenverkäufen sterben ebenfalls Jahr für Jahr viele Menschen.


 
Nicht alleinverantwortlich aber einer der Hauptverantwortlichen. Er war ein, wenn nicht sogar *der* Drahtzieher.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



hBGl schrieb:


> Nicht alleinverantwortlich aber einer der Hauptverantwortlichen. Er war ein, wenn nicht sogar *der* Drahtzieher.


 
Wenn das deiner Meinung nach so offensichtlich ist wieso ist er dann nicht im Gefängnis?


----------



## Icejester (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



hBGl schrieb:


> ER ist dafür verwantwortlich, dass in Vietnam und Kambodscha ettliche tausend Menschen ihr Leben verloren haben. Er hat ein neutrales Land (Kambodscha) angegriffen, weil er dachte es würden sich dort Vietkong aufhalten. Er hat viele *unschuldige Zivilisten* auf dem Gewissen. Nach Definition ist das ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit.
> 
> § 7 VStGB Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit - dejure.org


 
Ah, spannend. Das ist gut. Gesetze zitieren, aber nicht lesen. Da steht eindeutig: "Wer im Rahmen eines ausgedehnten oder systematischen Angriffs *gegen eine Zivilbevölkerung*" Menschen tötet etc, macht sich eines Verbrechens gegen die Menschlichkeit schuldig. Du schreibst selbst, er habe (wobei ich nicht glaube, daß Kissinger selbst jemals irgendeinen Angriff befohlen hat) unter Annahme, dort gäbe es versteckte Vietcong, Kambodscha angreifen lassen. Da der Angriff dann definitiv nicht gegen die kambodschanische Zivilbevölkerung sondern gegen den vietnamesischen Feind gerichtet und erst recht nicht ausgedehnt oder systematisch war, kommt die von Dir angeführte Norm hier überhaupt gleich gar nicht zum Tragen.


----------



## hBGl (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

In den USA ist es seit seher egal was legal und was illegal ist, solange es den USA nützt. Wer erkennt noch mal den internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Haag nicht an? Genau.
Sicherlich kommen da auch Leute ins Gefängnis, aber nicht Leute wie Kissinger.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ah, spannend. Das ist gut. Gesetze zitieren,  aber nicht lesen. Da steht eindeutig: "Wer im Rahmen eines ausgedehnten  oder systematischen Angriffs *gegen eine Zivilbevölkerung*"  Menschen tötet etc, macht sich eines Verbrechens gegen die  Menschlichkeit schuldig. Du schreibst selbst, er habe (wobei ich nicht  glaube, daß Kissinger selbst jemals irgendeinen Angriff befohlen hat)  unter Annahme, dort gäbe es versteckte Vietcong, Kambodscha angreifen  lassen. Da der Angriff dann definitiv nicht gegen die kambodschanische  Zivilbevölkerung sondern gegen den vietnamesischen Feind gerichtet und  erst recht nicht ausgedehnt oder systematisch war, kommt die von Dir  angeführte Norm hier überhaupt gleich gar nicht zum Tragen.


 
In Kambodscha wurden so viele Bomben abgeworfen wie in Japan im zweiten  Weltkrieg. Es kamen unzählige Zivilisten ums Leben, die mit dem Krieg  nichts zu tun hatten. Das ist ein Angriff gegen eine Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



hBGl schrieb:


> In den USA ist es seit seher egal was legal und was illegal ist, solange es den USA nützt. Wer erkennt noch mal den internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Haag nicht an? Genau.
> Sicherlich kommen da auch Leute ins Gefängnis, aber nicht Leute wie Kissinger.


 
Das gilt für alle Staaten. Der israelische Mossad töten auch iranische Nuklearwissenschaftler und keiner wird dafür in Israel angeklagt.
Wenn BND Agenten irgendwas machen werden sie auch nicht in Deutschland angeklagt.
In der Regel erfährt noch nicht mal die Bevölkerung etwas von dem was tatsächlich passiert ist.
Und nur wenige wissen was die Sowjets wirklich gemacht haben.
Von China weiß man gar nichts.


----------



## hBGl (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt für alle Staaten. Der israelische Mossad töten auch iranische Nuklearwissenschaftler und keiner wird dafür in Israel angeklagt.
> Wenn BND Agenten irgendwas machen werden sie auch nicht in Deutschland angeklagt.
> In der Regel erfährt noch nicht mal die Bevölkerung etwas von dem was tatsächlich passiert ist.
> Und nur wenige wissen was die Sowjets wirklich gemacht haben.
> Von China weiß man gar nichts.


 
Holodomor
Mao Zedong

Israel und USA hängen zusammen wie Pech und Schwefel.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



hBGl schrieb:


> Holodomor
> Mao Zedong
> 
> Israel und USA hängen zusammen wie Pech und Schwefel.


 
Weißt du, wenn du etwas mehr schreiben würdest, könnte ich deine Posts auch nachvollziehen.


----------



## hBGl (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Weißt du, wenn du etwas mehr schreiben würdest, könnte ich deine Posts auch nachvollziehen.


 
Die ersten beiden Links sind Beispiele für Greueltaten die SU und China verübt haben.
 Mit dem zweiten Satz versuche ich zu erklären, dass Israel und USA zusammengehören und sollte es einen Krieg mit dem Iran geben, was ich für sehr wahrscheinlich halte, dann wird sicherlich USA für Israel einen Großteil der Drecksarbeit machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Piraten Chef Bernd Schlömer trifft Henry Kissinger*

Ich würde dem Treffen aber trotzdem nicht so viel Bedeutung beimessen


----------

